# radio



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats your take on the handhelds and if not whats a nice inexpensive ship to shore for the money.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

My dad had a hand held a few years ago and it wasn't all that great. That's the only experience I've had with one.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they work ,but not for gabbing on . you can get into a fixed mount for $150.00


----------

